

I implemented time-lock encryption - freqheist
http://pastebin.com/PsPPHGmH

======
X4
That's Cool, would you mind telling me how to guarantee that the time source
isn't compromised? We can use Cryptocat or Torchat if you want. What's your
TorchatID?

